# BEDFORD< VA - Two 7 Year Old Females



## KarinB (Jul 27, 2005)

I just received this from the Bedford Humane Society. The animal control facility is full and these dogs will be euthanized very quickly. 

Two 7-yo female German Shepherds are headed to the pound today because their owner cannot keep them. According to the owner, they are pedigreed, spayed, up to date on shots, housebroken, walk well on leash, and very docile (apparently will run from cats versus being aggressive). The owner is attempting to contact rescues or potential adopters. I hope to have photos later tonight. If you know of anyone looking for a beautiful, well-trained German Shepherd, please direct them to the Shelter (540-586-7690). I expect them to be there later today or tomorrow at the latest. _And because they are owner surrenders, there is no waiting time before they can be put down_.
Photos will follow.


----------



## KarinB (Jul 27, 2005)

PAST URGENT I was just notified that these two girls have been taken to Animal Control and they only have until tomorrow due to space constraints. There are people in the area that will assist if a rescue can step forward.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Karin - What's the update on these girls? Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump, how sad.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Putting these girls back to the top. Does anyone have any news?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!! They don't have much time! Hope someone can help!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh no!!! someone please help!!! someone please pull these girls!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Karin - please send me a message or email me (you should still have my email) and let me know if there is anything I can do. With this storm coming thru today, maybe the shelter will hold them?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Found a posting on facebook.

This is India, one of the two dogs










They are now in a foster home.

Welcome to Facebook


----------

